# travel to Mauritius



## thanhnienmoi (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello all,

I am a citizen of Vietnam, now I am planning to travel to mauritius. But my understanding of the visa is also too little. I want to know Vietnam need a visa to go to Mauritius? and Where can I get ?
I look forward to your answers

Many thanks.


----------

